# record shop



## jancho

Hello.

How do you say "record shop" in Polish? It is meant to be a shop where you can buy CDs with music.

Here is a picture.

I tried 15 dictionaries.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## NotNow

sklep płytowy


----------



## Agiii

i would rather say 
"sklep muzyczny"


----------



## fragile1

It is hard to say exactly. Because 'sklep muzyczny' could be taken as a music shop in sense instrumentals, 'ksiegarnia muzyczna' it could be taken as a chatr Book and other music books shop.
I would say: sklep z płytami CD, DVD,....


----------



## Virtuose

In my opinion the most current is "sklep muzyczny"


----------



## Greg from Poland

I'd go along with _sklep muzyczny_, although _sklep płytowy_ sounds fine too, and you would definitely be understood.

By the bye, jancho, I don't think anybody here is interested in knowing how many dictionaries you checked


----------



## majlo

Another one for _sklep muzyczny_.  I agree _sklep płytowy  _would be understood as well, but I think it's the first time I've heard that expression.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I would never say "sklep plytowy". I back "sklep muzyczny", but "sklep z plytami" would be my second choice.


Sorry majlo for not following your signature


----------



## majlo

_Sklep płytowy _would be my second choice as well.

Well, Artur, this is not a restricted forum, I believe...


----------



## arturolczykowski

You meant _sklep z płytami_, don't you?


----------



## majlo

Yes, of course. My bad.


----------



## BezierCurve

I just wonder, what would we call a shop with musical instruments then?


----------



## fragile1

BezierCurve said:


> I just wonder, what would we call a shop with musical instruments then?


 
'sklep muzyczny' - ofcourse!

Let's try with 'empik'. Everybody knows there are books, CDs, DVDs, magazines, post cards, and others. I don't think anybody thinks about what it means 'empik'. 
Maybe with this shop would be fine the name, like "XYZ-CDs, DVDs - music stor" or something like that.


----------



## Agiii

in my opinion, "sklep płytowy" is not correct at all. i've never heard it before. if not "sklep muzyczny", which is a perfect solution in this case, although a bit more generall than the english version, then "sklep z płytami".


----------

